# Hello from Erlangen / Germany



## spoon (Oct 26, 2006)

hi guys...

man, I´m hitchhiking this board for about a week and forgot to say "Hello".

How rude and bad 


Well, I´m Marco, 24, married, two kids...no house, no horse, no professional perfect studio, no deal with Hans Zimmer, not even got John Williams on the phone and I play so f***** badly piano that I´ll better never touch this business.

I teach guitar (acoustic, electric) and a bit bass for living. Trying to do the best with my small gifts available...and eager to study composing.


----------



## Mahal (Oct 26, 2006)

Is ja lustig: Hab gerade "Wissenswertes über Erlangen" (Foyer des Arts, 80er Combo von Max Goldt) gehört


----------



## spoon (Oct 26, 2006)

Mahal,
sorry, dass kenn ich nicht...gibt es überhaupt etwas Interessantes über Erlangen zu berichten?

Grüße


PS: back to english


----------



## zonobono (Oct 27, 2006)

hi spoon, nice to have you in this forum.


(and ot: i am a big max goldt fan...)


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi spoon,

cool username 


Hannes


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi to Germany from Germany!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 31, 2006)

My brother was in Erlangen for a couple of years in the late '80s. He worked for Siehmens.

That's my claim to fame.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome Spoon! Seen you around - glad you got around to introducing yourself "officially". I also play guitar and have been looking at that Axon 100 Mk II guitar controller system for triggering midi for virtual instruments - still can't justify the cost - but perhaps we can build a support group for ex-guitarists trying to make their way around a keyboard to do orchestral mockups!

I lived in Frankfurt as a youth - probably no where near Erlangon. From my perspective the ice cream was great, the television was a bit odd, and winters were downright chilly - of course I was six at the time. 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## spoon (Nov 2, 2006)

hi,
thanks for your welcome.
I am really glad that I found this place...a real treasure island.




Frederick Russ @ Wed Nov 01 said:


> (...) but perhaps we can build a support group for ex-guitarists trying to make their way around a keyboard to do orchestral mockups!



good idea


----------

